# An overall improvement



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

In going through the many threads of pics of people's displays, there is a noticeable trend in the improvement of lighting schemes this year, or so it seems. Lots of blue, red and amber, which create really nice effects. There are a few "pioneers" of lighting (Rob of Skull and Bone to name one) and these folks are to be commended for sharing their ideas with the rest of us. Great looking stuff this year everyone!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing. I owe a big thanks to Skull and Bone lighting tutorial.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm definatly improving lighting next year. And yes, Skull and Bone rocks the grave


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Definitely....lighting makes all the difference. A big thanks to everybody who has shared their ideas for lighting, props and music.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

That's a must for our haunt for next year and Skull-n-Bone will def play a major role. Thanks in advance, great tutorial.


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

yes, I did learn more this year, and used Rob's ideas last year and this year. I'm actually REDUCING lighting to prevent overlighting my tiny yard.

Thanks to all who offer their guidance here and let's not wait til September to get together online again!

By the way next year Halloween is a FRIDAY!!! YESSS!!! All weekend fun!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Lighting was a big priority with me this year. My dad made a 4 channel dimmer box for me so I could control the lighting better. It has 4 double outlets each controled by a dimmer switch. Last year I was stuck with whatever light the spots threw out - this year I could make it a lot darker while still showing off the display.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

you must be reading my mind! I poured over the skull and bone lighting tutorial this year, and payed attention to other's displays. I like how mine looked, but still think there is quite a bit to tweak next year. I need to get more definition between the individual scenes while maintaining the continuity of the overall effect....not easy in a small yard. oh well...lots of time to think it over.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree - I owe my lighting to skullandbone. I used his tutorial as a reference last year and was actually reading bits of it, and going outside w/ some spot lights to see how it would look, going back inside, reading more bits, and heading out again.... makes me think: "skull and bone and the zen of warm and cool lighting"


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I noticed that too...lots of good lighting


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

The things I got from Skull&Bones was layers and color saturation. I tried to make mine more about lots of color, not lots of light. Being that I have so few props it was more about setting a mood. I want to work more on shadows next year also.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

I too have noticed the trend this year, as well as benefited from the skullandbone lighting model. Heck I still use Rob's free flyer design he made a few years ago. This year I had lots of color, I just need to get the clarity and layering better. Big props to everyone this year for some awesome looking haunts.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I couldnt agree more, for years ive overlooked lighting, but after seeing Robs pics of his yard and how good it looked, I realized I was missing the boat, I really cant add more to whats being said here, but just wanted to chime in and say how much just adding light does to a display.

take the same display, with and without good lighting and it looks like a totally different display.


----------



## Technician of Terror (Nov 7, 2007)

Hellspawn said:


> I couldnt agree more, for years ive overlooked lighting, but after seeing Robs pics of his yard and how good it looked, I realized I was missing the boat, I really cant add more to whats being said here, but just wanted to chime in and say how much just adding light does to a display.
> 
> take the same display, with and without good lighting and it looks like a totally different display.


Same here. Went from average to people actually complimenting my haunt.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Technician of Terror said:


> Same here. Went from average to people actually complimenting my haunt.


Man, you guys know how to warm a fellah's heart. =)
I am sooooo happy to see that the page has resulted in better haunting experiences.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

SkullAndBone said:


> Man, you guys know how to warm a fellah's heart. =)
> I am sooooo happy to see that the page has resulted in better haunting experiences.


It has. And that's why we are all here - to share and learn with others as twisted as ourselves


----------

